# 9 LABORATORY DOGS need to be adopted by 5/30 in N.C.



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is so sad, it makes me sick.
It's bad enough that they used these dogs for research, now they're going to kill them?
And they call it a "terminal" study?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I sent emails to these rescues n NC:

For the love of dogs
Friends in need
Hav a Hart


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks girls!*

Thanks Girls!

Isn't it horrible? If they're not adopted or rescued by May 30th they will do a terminal study on them. Just can't believe it!

Does North Carolina have some type of program where the prisoners train the dogs and then work to get them adopted?

I am going to look.

**I just emld. Dogs behind Bars!
http://www.dogsbehindbars.com/page_1153235104218.html


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Karen check this:
http://www.doc.state.nc.us/NEWS/2004/releases/Leash_grad2.htm

Also:

http://www.dogsbehindbars.com/


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This is disgusting! They're giving an entire week to get 9 laboratory dogs adopted; how very generous. They probably really want to use them in their "terminal study." The dogs look rather scared; I wonder how socialized they are.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those poor dogs look so scared and one looks like they are in heaven and seeing sunshine for the first time. I pray that one of the rescues can step up and help them. I hate that term "terminal study". I dont even want to know what that means.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is the dirty little secret of vet schools, unfortunately. I know a young lady who is in vet school and it tears her up. She is going so that she can make animals better, but has to deal with the fact that they use the dogs there the way they do, and then dispose of them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor babies!!!*

Poor Babies!!

These 9 dogs have a chance to be rescued or adopted and have a wonderful remainder of their life.

Please send to all animal lovers you know and all rescues.
If 9 rescues took in one of these dogs, they could all be saved!~~


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I sure hope we hear some good news for these dogs now that the Holiday weekend has passed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update of sorts*

I just copied this from Saving Georgia Dogs Forum.
I hope the HS of Charlotte will save them.
Apparently there is an update on Saving Carolina Dogs Forum-I haven't checked yet.

Has anyone seen or heard an update on the 9 research dogs in NC
May 27 2008 at 3:26 PM A 

due to be killed May 30?


*yes, there's an update over on the new Saving Carolina Dogs board - Jeanne on May 27, 3:37 PM*
oh thanks Jeanne!..I was just about to go on there  - talulaughbell on May 27, 3:39 PM 
It's a really nice forum! Easy to use, too. - Jeanne on May 27, 3:39 PM 
Is this new forum a network 54 or Yahoo? - Donna PA on May 27, 4:09 PM 
me too, what's the link please? Thanks for the update Jeanne - A on May 27, 4:14 PM 
Hi--it's not network 54 although the format is similar--not yahoo either - Jeanne on May 27, 5:35 PM 
I just looked up it's listed last on Suzy's List - Donna PA on May 27, 4:15 PM 
LOL me too.. - A on May 27, 4:20 PM 
Just finished registering. - Donna PA on May 27, 4:24 PM 
LOL me too.. - A on May 27, 4:31 PM 


*I have seen emails today that the HS of Charlotte is trying to rescue these dogs.. they - A on May 27, 5:56 PM*

Oh, I hope so! I heard from one person in Yadkin who wanted to adopt Fallon - Jeanne on May 27, 5:57 PM


Did A Search for the North Carolina Dog Board and found this:

Posted Tue May 27, 2008 6:40 pm: 

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/all_dogs_rescue/message/5948 


From: Viv Graves [email protected] (at hotmail.com) 
Sent: Tuesday, May 27, 2008 12:42 PM 
RE: 9 "Laboratory Dogs" SAFE! 



PLEASE CROSS-POST! 

I called and talked to several people, and I finally got through to someone who told me these dogs are safe! 

Most have been spoken for, but NC State DOES ADOPT, and has ties to the rescue community. 

Someone sent the original email out, and embellished it. I got through to a nice lady at Animal Welfare for NC State College of Veterinary Medicine at: 919- 513- 6267, so call that number for more information. 

She assured me these dogs would be safe. Many thanks for caring enough to cross-post. 


Thanks! 
Viv


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Another success story!!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

That makes me ill..god only knows what they have put through


----------

